# How Does The SRS Rank As Far As



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

the title rankings go? I notice the ranking of the NFC NAFC FC AFC etc. on the board recently & was wondering how the SRS testing would rank among these.

I know they do not give you a FC at front or MH at the end, but does being the SRS Crown Champ mean anything other than CASH?

They seem to be putting some tuff test on.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Would definitely mean something to me.

I think the SRS is showing you who the most versatile dogs are with the way they mix up their series between field trial and hunt test setups. Not to mention all the different things they do with remote sends and things of that nature.


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

Chris Rosier said:


> Would definitely mean something to me.
> 
> I think the SRS is showing you who the most versatile dogs are with the way they mix up their series between field trial and hunt test setups. Not to mention all the different things they do with remote sends and things of that nature.


Yeah, I have been to a few & it is exactly what you are saying. I like it. Not to mention the advertisement the Pro's get by winning it. They got to love that. The upcoming trainers can become big quick just thanks to TV.
Looking at it from a business view, you would think it would just get bigger. The dog view I like it too. I would like to try it. If I can get my dog there. It would take years to get a dog ready for that kind of testing. 
Would like to know I had the dog that finished those test as a Crown Champ

I do understand too that a NFC is a 

(NFC)


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh, and did I mention they pay CASH


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

It's a made for TV infomercial, no more or less. And, SRS is not a title even remotely close to NFC.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

R Little said:


> It's a made for TV infomercial, no more or less. And, SRS is not a title even remotely close to NFC.





JTS said:


> As with most things it will soon pass to only be a memory or go bankrupt.................or both...............!



Two more of those "my game is the only game" guys huh? Real intelligent.

BTW, R Little, who said that a SRS title was comparable to a NFC? I musta missed that.....


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Rosier said:


> BTW, R Little, who said that a SRS title was comparable to a NFC? I musta missed that.....





> I notice the ranking of the NFC NAFC FC AFC etc. on the board recently & was wondering how the SRS testing would rank among these.


Someone wanted to know how they compared. R Little gave his opinion which is about the same as mine.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Not arguing, just stating my opinion. Which obviously hit a little too close to home for a couple of you.


----------



## WALDMAN79 (Sep 30, 2010)

Isn't Srs And Bdc Kinda Like Nascar, Sponsor Driven? But Who Cares? It's Huntin' Dogs On Tv! I Would Like To Know If Srs Caved To Public Opinion And Use The Avery Atb And Dokkens Before That Over "real" Birds Or If That Too Is Sponsor Driven? I Only Say That Because If It Isn't Because Of Sponsors, I'm Surprised That The Other Field Trial And Hunt Test Clubs Haven't Been Leaned On By The Animal Rights Yahoos Since The Tv Trials Do.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

From what I've seen, a lot of the marks are kinda chicken S***. I have seen a couple meaty marks, but nothing compared to what it takes to become an FC AFC NFC NAFC. I still find it to be a pretty cool game. I can't say that it has any credibility to me in a pedigree, but I've never ran one nor watched one. Having run trials, and hunt tests I can specifically enjoy and value the significance each has. From the looks its all the way from a Started retriever mark if not less up to some qualifying marks. I havenn't see a solid AA test on tv though.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

R Little said:


> It's a made for TV infomercial, no more or less. And, SRS is not a title even remotely close to NFC.





JTS said:


> As with most things it will soon pass to only be a memory or go bankrupt.................or both...............!





Howard N said:


> Someone wanted to know how they compared. R Little gave his opinion which is about the same as mine.


I wasn't aware that SRS gave a rat's arse about what you AKC Prima Donnas thought about their game. As far as I know SRS has never had anything bad to say about AKC. I guess you think UKC sucks as well. Why can't you just accept that it is another venue? Not necessarily a better game just a different game. Dogs that can compete at a high level in any of these events should be proud.

Lighten up regards,


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Nothing like a good SRS thread to wake up the crowd.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

JTS said:


> Chris Rosier said:
> 
> 
> > would care.
> ...


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> I wasn't aware that SRS gave a rat's arse about what you AKC Prima Donnas thought about their game. As far as I know SRS has never had anything bad to say about AKC. I guess you think UKC sucks as well. Why can't you just accept that it is another venue? Not necessarily a better game just a different game. Dogs that can compete at a high level in any of these events should be proud.
> 
> Lighten up regards,


Well the original poster asked the question...and since there is no clear cut/black and white answer to how to rank an SRS "title" among titles from other venues, all you are going to get is opinions. You seem awful touchy about the opinions of others about a made for TV game. If my dog won the SRS crown or an SRS regional event I would be proud, but I would by no means compare it to FC/AFC much less NFC or NAFC.


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Never have ran a SRS but personally know many of the handler/trainers that run it. As I understand it is a whole different game. i give credit to those that have succeeded at it because they had to work hard at it to win. I am always amused by the threads that start comparing the two different venues. No one can despute that it is harder to achieve the FC/AFC title. But that being said I definately would not consider it a bad thing for a dog to have succeeded at the SRS level when I am looking at pedigrees. Any title on a dog is a good thing.

regards,

LT


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Handling test = SRS


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Bur Oak said:


> JTS said:
> 
> 
> > Unfair to post a statement like that without supplying some proof.
> ...


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Chris Rosier said:


> Two more of those "my game is the only game" guys huh? Real intelligent.
> 
> BTW, R Little, who said that a SRS title was comparable to a NFC? I musta missed that.....


Question was asked where SRS ranked compared to FC,AFC,ECT and I answered and you got all bunched up

Might need to reread the original post to figure that one out buddy. SRS is a venue created for certain Hunt Test Pros to showcase their talents on TV and make money for the "Promoter", and get a "Cult" like following in order to keep the $$$$$$$$ rolling in. Don't be ashamed, everybody needs to be somebody, even on the internet.;-)


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Bur Oak, please edit your post. I DID NOT make that statement and your post makes it appear as though I did.

JTS made that statement and I also question the validity of it.


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

R Little said:


> Question was asked where SRS ranked compared to FC,AFC,ECT and I answered and you got all bunched up
> 
> Might need to reread the original post to figure that one out buddy. SRS is a venue created for certain Hunt Test Pros to showcase their talents on TV and make money for the "Promoter", and get a "Cult" like following in order to keep the $$$$$$$$ rolling in. Don't be ashamed, everybody needs to be somebody, even on the internet.;-)



Little, I think you're confused, Im not bunched up. Just trying to have a dicsussion that it seems like you really want to turn into an argument. The OP asked _*where*_ it ranked, nobody was or is of the opinion that it is even close to a FC/AFC and certainly not a NFC or NAFC. I scrolled back through and still dont see a post where anybody claimed it was in that same realm. I gave my opinion that I thought highly of it because it shows a lot of versatility in a dog, plain and simple. Thats my opinion, if it upsets you, thats your problem.

Have a good one


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

R Little said:


> Question was asked where SRS ranked compared to FC,AFC,ECT and I answered and you got all bunched up
> 
> Might need to reread the original post to figure that one out buddy. SRS is a venue created for certain Hunt Test Pros to showcase their talents on TV and make money for the "Promoter", and get a "Cult" like following in order to keep the $$$$$$$$ rolling in. Don't be ashamed, everybody needs to be somebody, even on the internet.;-)


I was really surprised recently when my civic group was checking into holding an SRS event that 
1. They were willing to let a bunch of guys with ZERO retriever experience hold one of their events and 
2. Charge that club $10,000 (before expenses) to hold one. 
Number 2 really surprised me and from what I was told through PM it's even more expensive if you want to hold a televised event.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

achiro said:


> I was really surprised recently when my civic group was checking into holding an SRS event that
> 1. They were willing to let a bunch of guys with ZERO retriever experience hold one of their events and
> 2. Charge that club $10,000 (before expenses) to hold one.
> Number 2 really surprised me and from what I was told through PM it's even more expensive if you want to hold a televised event.


It's all about the "Benjamins!" ;-)

k g


----------



## Dekester (Jan 19, 2008)

Gentlemen and Ladies,

The Super Retriever Series is a hybrid event. It is not comparable to a Field Trial a Hunt Test or a Bird Dog Challenge. It is not similar to AKC or UKC. It is an event like no other. It is testing a total retriever/handler/trainer. It is not just testing field trial dogs or hunt test dogs but a total dog. Can you take a fire breathing field trial dog and throw him into a swamp swinging a shotgun over his head and shooting close birds? You sure can! Will that dog perform well? Well he might or he might not or it might be just to much for him to handle. On the flip side you could take a hunt test dog and throw him into a very complex field trial setup with long thought out marks. Will he perform? Well he might or he might not. The SRS is looking for an animal that can handle ducks in your face shooting a gun hooting and hollering and everything associated with a hunt.....layout blinds, pits, boats, decoys and EXCITEMENT! They are also looking for the dog that has the advance training that will go out and pickup that long retired gun and has the advance training to do handle that kind of marks. We as a retriever community I would think would want to support and promote any dog related venue. Its good for the sport, the breeds and communities all of our venues will compete in.

As a very new person in the dog world I get so sick and tired (frustrated) of everyone bashing AKC, UKC, NARHA, BDC, SRS, super dock or even the show ring. Just play the game and promote all venues. All these games and competitions will make us better dog trainers and handlers.

Thank you,
Jon-Michael Rull


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Like I stated earlier Dekester, do a search on RFT for "SRS" and you'll find more discussions about this topic than you'll ever care to read. 

YOU may be pretty new, post-wise, to RTF, but the topic of SRS is quite "popular" as you will find if you do a search.

k g


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Excellent post, Jon-Michael.


----------



## Dekester (Jan 19, 2008)

KG,

Sir,

What do I need to do a search on?


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

Dekester said:


> Gentlemen and Ladies,
> 
> The Super Retriever Series is a hybrid event. It is not comparable to a Field Trial a Hunt Test or a Bird Dog Challenge. It is not similar to AKC or UKC. It is an event like no other. It is testing a total retriever/handler/trainer. It is not just testing field trial dogs or hunt test dogs but a total dog. Can you take a fire breathing field trial dog and throw him into a swamp swinging a shotgun over his head and shooting close birds? You sure can! Will that dog perform well? Well he might or he might not or it might be just to much for him to handle. On the flip side you could take a hunt test dog and throw him into a very complex field trial setup with long thought out marks. Will he perform? Well he might or he might not. The SRS is looking for an animal that can handle ducks in your face shooting a gun hooting and hollering and everything associated with a hunt.....layout blinds, pits, boats, decoys and EXCITEMENT! They are also looking for the dog that has the advance training that will go out and pickup that long retired gun and has the advance training to do handle that kind of marks. We as a retriever community I would think would want to support and promote any dog related venue. Its good for the sport, the breeds and communities all of our venues will compete in.
> 
> ...


Great post. There are a few on here that carry an air about them that without directly saying it, they think that because they have a QAA dog or play the field trial game that they are far above the hunt test rift raft. I have a great deal of respect for field trial dogs and their handlers, matter of fact that is how I cut my teeth in the sport was helping two pros train field trial dogs on the west coast. There were three FCs, and two AFCs in the club so I really don't need someone to constantly remind me of how much of an upper level field trial dogs compete at. Like people have said, it is a different venue one that I haven't the money, time nor the land to stretch a dog out to compete at that level. I sit comfortable running HRC and will soon start AKC with my goal being an HRCH and AKC master hunter. Im just happy to be around dog people in general....and in the end, Im sure that Lean Mac would have enjoyed a snuggle up with a nice beef bone next to the fireplace, same as my dog after a cold day in the blind....;-)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Dekester said:


> KG,
> 
> Sir,
> 
> What do I need to do a search on?


Either "SRS" or "Super Retriever Series"....you'll find PLENTY of feedback on the topic with either. Just scroll through pages and you'll find discussions going back as far as three years on the topic.

Just click on thew word "search" on the bar under the ads at the top of the page, type in what you want to search for, and you'll be on your way.

k g


----------



## Dekester (Jan 19, 2008)

K G

That is not what I was getting at. I have ran SRS, FT, HRC, AKC and have been very lucky at all of them. I was wondering what you wanted me to look up about the SRS?

JM


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

It does amaze me how many people come on here and bash the SRS when they have never ran one but have seen it on tv and now can form an opinion.

I personally ran 5 SRS events last yr, I cashed 3 checks, have the elusive SRS title on my dog and I ran in the crown Championship.

I also ran 13 open and Amateurs in the last year. I have 2 placements and 7 jams to show for it, so you can tell I really don't have that much dog. I will tell you this, getting a check in an SRS event is much harder than any Open or Amateur that I have ever run.

I have seen several FC and AFC crash and burn on the SRS level, I have also seen several good SRS dogs crash and burn on the All Age level. It is a very unique event. I encourage all NFC, NAFC, FC, AFC dogs to sign up for the Huntsville Classic in Nov and we can all talk about how you did on Monday morning. I predict there will be well over 120 starters, just like there was over 120 starters in all 3 classics last yr.

Now to educate some of you........

The tv show only shows 2 series, one is usually a shoot em up series and if they are pressed for daylight the other series could also be a hunt test. Everything is about producing a show that has just recieved the highest ratings ever.

I have seen more dogs break on rubber duckies than I have seen on real live fliers, so for all the people who think their dog is too good for a rubber duckie, well the dog doesn't really care.

My love life has increased dramatically since I was on tv for 5 weeks straight, every morning there are female groupies at the end of my drive way wanting my autograph and wanting to get their picture with my dog. Most of them are pretty darn hot!!!!

Go run a SRS event, when you get there tell them you have a high powered field trial dog and they will probably cut you a check right then and there, I mean its that easy..

Carry on........................


----------



## finkomania (Oct 17, 2008)

My love life has increased dramatically since I was on tv for 5 weeks straight, every morning there are female groupies at the end of my drive way wanting my autograph and wanting to get their picture with my dog. Most of them are pretty darn hot!!!!


Yea right lol.


----------



## Dekester (Jan 19, 2008)

Ha! Golden Boy That Is some good stuff!


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

LMAO @ Golden Boy


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Well put JM but don't waste too much breath, or finger tip skin as it is.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

It is quite a stament to say that a SRS title means NOTHING.

Wether you like the game or not, a dog to suceed at ANY venue has to have some talent.....

Granted if you were looking for an AA dog you would not put as much stock in the SRS title as you would a FC or AFC, but you would rather see NO titles and have a "hole" in a pedigree (completely untitled "brood bitch" or such) then see an SRS title????


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Is there a list of SRS titles?

How about a list of SRS title holders?

I honestly didn't know there was an SRS title.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

K G said:


> Either "SRS" or "Super Retriever Series"....you'll find PLENTY of feedback on the topic with either. Just scroll through pages and you'll find discussions going back as far as three years on the topic.
> 
> Just click on thew word "search" on the bar under the ads at the top of the page, type in what you want to search for, and you'll be on your way.
> 
> k g


Too bad the best SRS thread of all time is lost in cyberspace.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Howard N said:


> Is there a list of SRS titles?
> 
> How about a list of SRS title holders?
> 
> I honestly didn't know there was an SRS title.


Not that I could find. Here's the closest I saw;

http://www.superretrieverseries.com/features/HallofChampions.php


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe not official titles, but QAA is not a title but it means you got first or second in a qual....

A notation that a dog placed in a SRS would carry some weight with me, if as has been mentioned that they sometimes have over a hundred entries in classics, a dog that won (or placed) in such a field would have proved something. MAybe (probably) not as much as an AA open with 100 dogs, but probably at least as much as QUAL. I would bet that most dogs that are FC's with some "crossover training" would do well in SRS, as I would be willing to bet that SRS dogs with appropriate "crossover training" would be competitive AA dogs. 

GOOD DOGS IS GOOD DOGS, no matter the venue/game.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

The SRS site shows $5,000 pay out, what's the pay out in FT ? Looks to me the best dogs would be where the money"s at ;-)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Dekester said:


> K G
> 
> That is not what I was getting at. I have ran SRS, FT, HRC, AKC and have been very lucky at all of them. I was wondering what you wanted me to look up about the SRS?
> 
> JM


All of the discussion that has occurred HERE ON RTF about this venue...that's all. The discussion about SRS has, quite literally, been going on for YEARS. There's really not much more that can be said about it that hasn't already been said...that's all.



Ken Guthrie said:


> Too bad the best SRS thread of all time is lost in cyberspace.


Boy ain't THAT the truth... ;-)



43x said:


> The SRS site shows $5,000 pay out, what's the pay out in FT ? Looks to me the best dogs would be where the money"s at ;-)


See post #24....is that why so few dogs can enter/be finalists? 

k g


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

I have always loved the concept of the SRS and they do have some very challenging tests. However, it is too bad that those that operate it have done so in a questionable manor. If a SRS title means nothing it is not becasue of the dogs work but because of a lack of respect for the organization that runs it. 

P.S. I think the Bankrupt thing is possible. I think they only have three club events this year and one classic. With the loss of some key sponsors they might not have enough money to televise the crown or have any big payouts. No crown would kill the SRS.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

43x said:


> The SRS site shows $5,000 pay out, what's the pay out in FT ? Looks to me the best dogs would be where the money"s at ;-)


if there were enough opportunities, sure. but 4 events a year that you have to drive 10 to 30 hours for doesnt get the masses very excited.... ;-)


----------



## WALDMAN79 (Sep 30, 2010)

Show Me The Money! As Long As There's Money Involved, The Srs Will Go On. When The Money's Gone Then Somebody Will Pop Up And Replace Them. Make The Money If You Can! And Dogs On Tv Is Great


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

waldman, is your caps lock button broke or what?


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

What if once a year they did hold a Retriever World Series. If you got the people that entered to pay a fee like that of the World Series of Poker. That money it self would be a nice prize. 

You would have to have a good turn out. If entry was between 500.00 & 1000.00 Could you imagine the pay out. 

Any thought?


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I think to compare the titles is foolish. Fc Afc and NFC trial titles show the talent level in that game. Also, the mh and grhrch show their accomplishments in that game. The srsc or srsa shows the accomplishment in that game. The best titled dog would have titles from all showing it could win at field trials, was successful at ht and could play the srs game. That would be an awesome dog. The crown champion from last season is an Afc .


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Just remember not everyone can own a Fc or Afc. But with hard work and dedication most handlers can have an hrch or mh.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Nikki Malarky said:


> What if once a year they did hold a Retriever World Series. If you got the people that entered to pay a fee like that of the World Series of Poker. That money it self would be a nice prize.
> 
> You would have to have a good turn out. If entry was between 500.00 & 1000.00 Could you imagine the pay out.
> 
> Any thought?


Yeah...money changes everything.

Remember that regards,


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Ken,
I know money isn't paid out for trial wins but there are definite financial gains from winning in that venue. Think about some of the puppy prices, stud fees, even the prices of dogs that are sold. Money isn't always the bad thing in the equation, people usually are the ones that mess it up.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Nate_C said:


> I think they only have three club events this year and one classic.


Is this right?!?!?!?!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Yeah...money changes everything.
> 
> Remember that regards,


It wasn't money that screwed you, they just didn't like you. There was no way you were winning that thing.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

achiro said:


> It wasn't money that screwed you, they just didn't like you. There was no way you were winning that thing.



*Strike up the band! Where is that darn pop corn emote!!!! Really comparing these venues are like comparing apples and oranges. I have run dogs in all venues, enjoyed them all and they all have their place. It does take a unique dog that can be very successful in all venues though, as well as a very good handler.

Apples and Oranges Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

BrettG said:


> there are definite financial gains from winning in that venue. Think about some of the puppy prices, stud fees, even the prices of dogs that are sold.


I think most people drastically overestimate the ability to gain anything finacially in the FT game.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

achiro said:


> It wasn't money that screwed you, they just didn't like you.


Dammit.  I'm never gonna win anything then.



> There was no way you were winning that thing.


When I pulled out of the parking the morning prior I knew that.

But, I'm a man of my word.;-)


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Dekester said:


> Gentlemen and Ladies,
> 
> The Super Retriever Series is a hybrid event. It is not comparable to a Field Trial a Hunt Test or a Bird Dog Challenge. It is not similar to AKC or UKC. It is an event like no other. It is testing a total retriever/handler/trainer. It is not just testing field trial dogs or hunt test dogs but a total dog. *Can you take a fire breathing field trial dog and throw him into a swamp swinging a shotgun over his head and shooting close birds? You sure can! Will that dog perform well? Well he might or he might not or it might be just to much for him to handle.* On the flip side you could take a hunt test dog and throw him into a very complex field trial setup with long thought out marks. Will he perform? Well he might or he might not. The SRS is looking for an animal that can handle ducks in your face shooting a gun hooting and hollering and everything associated with a hunt.....layout blinds, pits, boats, decoys and EXCITEMENT! They are also looking for the dog that has the advance training that will go out and pickup that long retired gun and has the advance training to do handle that kind of marks. We as a retriever community I would think would want to support and promote any dog related venue. Its good for the sport, the breeds and communities all of our venues will compete in.
> 
> ...


My buddy Armand Fangsrud entered his fire breather Ninja a few years ago and did quite well. I was surprised because, and I think Armand would be the first to admit this, Ninja is not known for his calm line manners, but boy can that dog mark! Anway, like others have said, it's a different venue and can be a lot of fun. 

I also didn't get the idea that the original poster was trying to compare SRS to FC-AFC titles other than trying to get an idea of where an SRS champion might be in the whole spectrum of retriever game-titles. For the record FC-AFC, CFC-CAFC Ninja did well but didn't win the SRS championship, does that mean the dog that won was better than Ninja, not in my book, but in the SRS venue he was better by definition.

John


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess you didn't see him run at grand island..............


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

golden boy 2 said:


> I guess you didn't see him run at grand island..............


I was just taking Armand's word for it, might have been a mistake.

John


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

43x said:


> The SRS site shows $5,000 pay out, what's the pay out in FT ? Looks to me the best dogs would be where the money"s at ;-)


Huh?


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

All I am saying is that a dog with all the titles in the world in front of its name or behind it can show up at any given venue on any given weekend and get its a$$ handed to them. So titles don't guarantee you anything.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

golden boy 2 said:


> All I am saying is that a dog with all the titles in the world in front of its name or behind it can show up at any given venue on any given weekend and get its a$$ handed to them.



After it's all said and done, they are just dogs...


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

golden boy 2 said:


> All I am saying is that a dog with all the titles in the world in front of its name or behind it can show up at any given venue on any given weekend and get its a$$ handed to them. So titles don't guarantee you anything.


*How very true! However those little letters do indicate that during a few weekends the stars aligned and things went your way. I would say they guarantee you a better chance if nothing else. AS a wise ol' field trial guy told me "those letters don't stand for Fairly Common!"

Hoping the stars align regards,

Aaron*


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

So let me ask you, if a dog gets its AFC in 120 starts and one gets it in 25 starts are they equal? On paper it comes across that way.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

golden boy 2 said:


> So let me ask you, if a dog gets its AFC in 120 starts and one gets it in 25 starts are they equal? On paper it comes across that way.


But those that pay attention know the difference. It just doesn't seem practical to have parced titles to cover every situation. To me obtaining an FC-AFC would be huge regardless of how many years or number of trials it took, but I am well aware that there are dogs like Shaq, Auggie and many more out here that are contending almost every weekend, those dogs are at a higher level completely. If you are counting cred, people know the difference and so do breeders.

John


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

golden boy 2 said:


> So let me ask you, if a dog gets its AFC in 120 starts and one gets it in 25 starts are they equal? On paper it comes across that way.


*One titled quicker, good for them! They both have the title! One spent more money on entry fees etc. before they titled, if they were mine the cost would be the same because you can bet your sweet potatoes that my AFC that titled in 25 would hopefully run 120!!

All things equal I would a lot rather mine title in 25....but if they did not ..... you know what in the end they still have the title!

It's like you said earlier....on any given weekend!!! Given a choice I will take the one with the funny letters over not having the letters though!!

Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

JTS said:


> As with most things it will soon pass to only be a memory or go bankrupt.................or both...............!


JTS.... WOW, not knowing you....lets say your are a business owner and you freakin love your business, just LOVE IT!!! You got into it because it was great and the passion you have for it just makes you smile on a day to day basis. You talk about it all the time so much you probably make people sick about it. You don't try to compete with other like business owners because you just want the business as a whole to continue to grow. 

Then one day you read a post like this and you just wonder what in the world is that about, why so damn cruel? Really .....why would you say something like that about something I put my everything into. 

Well I hope it goes on forever because i love this sport, I love field trials, I love hunt tests and I really love watching dogs hunt in a real live hunting environment....I just love watching the dogs work. For some strange reason I want everyone else to experience that same love....

Thanks for the support!!
Shannon


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

JTS said:


> Chris Rosier said:
> 
> 
> > Two more of those "my game is the only game" guys huh? Real intelligent.
> ...


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

WALDMAN79 said:


> Isn't Srs And Bdc Kinda Like Nascar, Sponsor Driven? But Who Cares? It's Huntin' Dogs On Tv! I Would Like To Know If Srs Caved To Public Opinion And Use The Avery Atb And Dokkens Before That Over "real" Birds Or If That Too Is Sponsor Driven? I Only Say That Because If It Isn't Because Of Sponsors, I'm Surprised That The Other Field Trial And Hunt Test Clubs Haven't Been Leaned On By The Animal Rights Yahoos Since The Tv Trials Do.



Waldman,

Yea...I guess you could say the TV portion is sponsor driven, but understand the SRS events themselves are driven by the competitors. It is all separate. They pay to play and 100% of the $$ go right back to the competitors. 
Shannon


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> I wasn't aware that SRS gave a rat's arse about what you AKC Prima Donnas thought about their game. As far as I know SRS has never had anything bad to say about AKC. I guess you think UKC sucks as well. Why can't you just accept that it is another venue? Not necessarily a better game just a different game. Dogs that can compete at a high level in any of these events should be proud.
> 
> Lighten up regards,


M&K......I love you!!! I would never say anything bad about AKC or UKC, I might as well shoot myself in the foot if I would do something like that. WHY Would anyone ever want to knock down any dog sport. Isn't that why we are all in it??? I don't come here much and I am sure I am going to be drug in the mud for even trying to help RTF folks understand the SRS, but I do like to try. I love it all and get my feeling hurt when I read things that are just not true about SRS. She doesn't ever try to hurt anyone else and no matter what never will. Just not the SRS way.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Nothing like a good SRS thread to wake up the crowd.


Ken.... I love you too!!! Really I do....

of course I am only on page 2, so we shall see....LOL!

Shann


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

R Little said:


> Question was asked where SRS ranked compared to FC,AFC,ECT and I answered and you got all bunched up
> 
> Might need to reread the original post to figure that one out buddy. SRS is a venue created for certain Hunt Test Pros to showcase their talents on TV and make money for the "Promoter", and get a "Cult" like following in order to keep the $$$$$$$$ rolling in. Don't be ashamed, everybody needs to be somebody, even on the internet.;-)


SRS Created for a Certain Hunt Test Pros to showcase????? WRONG..... The SRS was created because ESPN wanted a qualifier for the Great Outdoor Games. You see, Retrievers was one of the highest rated (watched) events in the Great Outdoor Games, so much that ESPN did not want invitation only Dog/Handler teams. So Super Retriever Series was created. Est 2002. When ESPN decided to not do GOG anymore in 2005, SRS was still running on her own and continues to do the same. 

To make money for the promoter??? WRONG Again. I could say I am the one of the major promoters and if you read back you will see that I Just love it..... The money is being made for the competitors. ( I love being able to help clarify, at least this month  )


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Shannon... i'm pretty sure the "money for the promoter" bit was a jab at JT.

For some reason, quite a few members of the retriever community feel it's ok to get paid when you get up and go to work everyday, unless your job is related to something they view as a hobby. Yet, guides and trainers don't catch any flack. I've never understood it.

SRS is a great game and has done more to increase public awareness of what we do with our dogs in the last 5 years than has been done by all other venues combined in the history of the sport.

Does winning an SRS event impress me as much as winning a weekend All-Age stake? No. Is it a lot of fun and challenging? Yep.

The only thing that i disagree with pertaining to SRS is the lack of recognition to the owner of the dogs. I accept the whole "needing a handler/dog team to root for on TV" as legit reasoning. But if that was my dog winning the Crown on TV, you better say my name just as much as you say Steinman's. The check better be made out to me as well. 

I know the SRS crew and i know their hearts belong to the dogs, just like the rest of us. If you want to hate on someone... hate on the show folk or democrats. 

SM


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Shannon... i'm pretty sure the "money for the promoter" bit was a jab at JT.
> 
> For some reason, quite a few members of the retriever community feel it's ok to get paid when you get up and go to work everyday, unless your job is related to something they view as a hobby. Yet, guides and trainers don't catch any flack. I've never understood it.
> 
> ...



Hey Bud.... How are you?? I just emailed Jerry Day yesterday for your phone number? I need you to call me or email me.

PS. I know.....I am working on the owner Name with the dogs and will more so next year as well. I did do this towards the end, during the Crown shows and we do in the programs too.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

achiro said:


> I was really surprised recently when my civic group was checking into holding an SRS event that
> 1. They were willing to let a bunch of guys with ZERO retriever experience hold one of their events and
> 2. Charge that club $10,000 (before expenses) to hold one.
> Number 2 really surprised me and from what I was told through PM it's even more expensive if you want to hold a televised event.





achiro said:


> I was really surprised recently when my civic group was checking into holding an SRS event that
> 1. They were willing to let a bunch of guys with ZERO retriever experience hold one of their events and
> 2. Charge that club $10,000 (before expenses) to hold one.
> Number 2 really surprised me and from what I was told through PM it's even more expensive if you want to hold a televised event.


Achiro,

Funny....We are holding an event in Enid, OK....its scheduled....A classic event, Untelevised. I guess if the bunch of guys that I have been using for the last 5 or so years are not experienced then YES I would be honored to have them run my event. I have to say we have the best Crew in the business, bar none...
10k is what is cost to come in town and to pay the inexperienced crew of mine. AND yes if you add 5 more Cameras and TV crew it is more $$ It's what it is costs.

Now on the other end if your a smart business man, you will realize what bringing an event to your town does for your town. Not just SRS, but any event. You got hotel rooms, food, gas, etc etc that everyone coming in is spending. It can do wonders for the community. What TV does that non TV events do is to it has the ability to promote the town or city or whatever the City, Chamber, Or Club deems fit for TV... 
Lets take Huntsville, AL for instance. We are going there for the 4th time. They see the big picture there, they take unbelievable care of the not only the crew but the competitors. They have added a sanctioned Duck Calling competition and this year a Wildlife Art fair around the Super Dock (pool). Oh in case you didn't realize SRS has a pool event. 3 of them, Super Fly, Super V and the Junior Flyers for 14 and under. We like to include the families and kiddos too. I promote through TV what the Huntsville Sports Commision wants me to, the NASA Space center, The HSC, what ever. They are happy, we are happy... It has become a wonderful event. So we are kinda like a mini dog fair and yes it cost us to come to town.

Hope you will come introduce yourself when we are there. I would love to meet you and talk further.

Thanks
Shannon


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Dekester said:


> Gentlemen and Ladies,
> 
> The Super Retriever Series is a hybrid event. It is not comparable to a Field Trial a Hunt Test or a Bird Dog Challenge. It is not similar to AKC or UKC. It is an event like no other. It is testing a total retriever/handler/trainer. It is not just testing field trial dogs or hunt test dogs but a total dog. Can you take a fire breathing field trial dog and throw him into a swamp swinging a shotgun over his head and shooting close birds? You sure can! Will that dog perform well? Well he might or he might not or it might be just to much for him to handle. On the flip side you could take a hunt test dog and throw him into a very complex field trial setup with long thought out marks. Will he perform? Well he might or he might not. The SRS is looking for an animal that can handle ducks in your face shooting a gun hooting and hollering and everything associated with a hunt.....layout blinds, pits, boats, decoys and EXCITEMENT! They are also looking for the dog that has the advance training that will go out and pickup that long retired gun and has the advance training to do handle that kind of marks. We as a retriever community I would think would want to support and promote any dog related venue. Its good for the sport, the breeds and communities all of our venues will compete in.
> 
> ...



OMG.......DING DING DING DING.......I'm i love 3> 3> who are you? 

Well all I can say is this....I am glad you exist!!! There needs to be more of you in the world!!!!!


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

BrettG said:


> Ken,
> I know money isn't paid out for trial wins but there are definite financial gains from winning in that venue. Think about some of the puppy prices, stud fees, even the prices of dogs that are sold. Money isn't always the bad thing in the equation, people usually are the ones that mess it up.


But winning a SRS you leave with a check in your hand winning a trial doesn't garuntee stud fees, even having an FC doesn't garuntee stud fees, check the "underrated stud" thread. Plenty of dogs mentioned that have not been bred, or not been bred much. Plus leaving EIC/CNM carrier status aside. Winning a SRS event with a EIC carrier and CNM carrier may be the best bet to get any $$$$ cause a carrier stud is likely not goin gto be used much unfortunatly.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

golden boy 2 said:


> It does amaze me how many people come on here and bash the SRS when they have never ran one but have seen it on tv and now can form an opinion.
> 
> I personally ran 5 SRS events last yr, I cashed 3 checks, have the elusive SRS title on my dog and I ran in the crown Championship.
> 
> ...



Not sure who you are either ( I'm guessing though) but I love you too!!!
You know it is all funny to me. I have my seven year old dog sitting on the couch right now wishing I would get off my tush and get her HRC finished title and I have alittle Pup pup in boot camp getting ready for started. I love this game. I am a little scared of the AKC game only because I don't fully understand all the rules, but I will learn.

It takes HRC-UKC and AKC to build all levels of dogs. SRS is just another game to play both so to speak and was developed for TV to be able to make the folks that know nothing about our games be able to understand. Hey it is a hard game to follow. It takes years for us to even learn it, you know?? 

I remember working with the Producer at ESPN, Bill Fitts.... this guy was the very first Super Bowl producer, he is one of the reasons we watch all sports the way we do today. A legend in Sports Programming. Anyway, he said that Retrievers was one of the hardest things he ever produced. Its tough. Funny thing too... he was in his 70's when he produced Retrievers in Great Outdoor Games. He is fully retired from TV now and runs 2 dogs in Agility games.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Too bad the best SRS thread of all time is lost in cyberspace.


I still love you!!!! Yes it was a great part of History. Glad I got to experience it. 

Shann


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

yummmy....rubber chickens


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Nate_C said:


> I have always loved the concept of the SRS and they do have some very challenging tests. However, it is too bad that those that operate it have done so in a questionable manor. If a SRS title means nothing it is not becasue of the dogs work but because of a lack of respect for the organization that runs it.
> 
> P.S. I think the Bankrupt thing is possible. I think they only have three club events this year and one classic. With the loss of some key sponsors they might not have enough money to televise the crown or have any big payouts. No crown would kill the SRS.


Nate,

Please explain the "questionable manner or manor" comment, I don't quite understand. Do you know me? 

Lets see know. We have run 3 clubs events to date and one in another 2 weeks at Mr. Ed's and then our first Classic is in Huntsville, AL. Our second Classic will be at the DU Duck Jam in Texas in April and then an untelevised Classic in Enid, OK. I think I have 2 more SRS club events in March and April too, I am waiting for the paper work and the SRS Committee approval of them. Then the Crown Championship in May. We really can't fit any other in. We have down time during the hunting season and SRS makes sure that we do not run an event on top of any major dog events, Example - National AM, National Open, Master National or the HRC Grand. 

And one more thing. The entry fees DOES NOT feed into the SRS event. It is totally separate, not sure how many times I have to say that..... It comes into an account and pays out to the competitors. SO even if TV goes away, The event could actually continue to run, if the players want it to. 

Kill is a strong word ......


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

david gibson said:


> if there were enough opportunities, sure. but 4 events a year that you have to drive 10 to 30 hours for doesnt get the masses very excited.... ;-)


David.....your in luck. How close are you to College Station Texas??? Mark your calendar. April 28-30, 2011. DU Duck Jam and all!!! Come play, I promise you, you will have a blast!!!

Shannon


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

achiro said:


> Is this right?!?!?!?!


Nope, its not!!!


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Well This has been enjoyable. I always get a kick out of taking some time to visit RTF forums. Honestly, I don't usually read this stuff, but sometimes I like to put SRS back in perspective. Make sure ya'll don't tear her up to badly. She's my baby and I put alot of blood, sweat and tears into her. Why? Because I love this ole gal sleeping right here next to me and all the others out there too. I really do.....

Hope you all have a great day !!!
Shannon Nardi


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

SNardi said:


> Well This has been enjoyable. I always get a kick out of taking some time to visit RTF forums. Honestly, I don't usually read this stuff, but sometimes I like to put SRS back in perspective. Make sure ya'll don't tear her up to badly. She's my baby and I put alot of blood, sweat and tears into her. Why? Because I love this ole gal sleeping right here next to me and all the others out there too. I really do.....
> 
> Hope you all have a great day !!!
> Shannon Nardi


Thanks for stopping in! 

I just sent you an email. [email protected] is my email addy.

SM


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

SNardi said:


> David.....your in luck. How close are you to College Station Texas??? Mark your calendar. April 28-30, 2011. DU Duck Jam and all!!! Come play, I promise you, you will have a blast!!!
> 
> Shannon


thats what i have been hearing from reliable sources, but i didnt want to be the one to let the cat of the bag in here. dont know if i will run it or not, but i dang sure will be there with camera and lens in hand!

this is a really great venue - the concert on saturday night is always good (willie last year, clay walker the year before) if you are a country fan, and there is certainly no lack of suitable test/trial grounds in the area, there must be a dozen pros that winter or are year long residents within 20 miles, Farmer included, and another dozen or more 20 miles beyond that. there WILL be great competition at this event for certain!! dockdogs always drew a good crowd so that part of the SRS event will definitely be popular as well.


----------



## T-bone (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm "first dog" new to the hunt test, field trial and SRS games. 

I am amazed at the ability of both dogs and their trainers/handlers. It didn't take me long to realize that some of the titles that dogs hold are impressive as and I think people should respect those titles. I don't think any of them come easy.

With the help of a great teacher and a great training group I'm training my first dog and we've been playing whatever game we can.

Ran a SRS club event here in Oregon and had a ball. If there's another out this way next year I'll be there enjoying the heck out of it. In fact, I wish more were closer because it was that much fun. 

I'm running hunt tests and we should have our Master title early next year.

Belong to an HRC club and have run their events. 

Tried the derby twice and I failed miserably. 

Just tried my first Qual and my dog failed miserably. Believe me when I say that some of the field trial folks around this area must think I'm a total moron. That's not based on them but based on a couple of the "memorable" things I did at the line!

Guess what I'm trying to say is that for someone like me who is just enjoying seeing the results of my hard work all of the games are fun. I hope they all stay around so I can keep on enjoying them. The times I've had training and running my dog are amazing!


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

T-bone said:


> I'm "first dog" new to the hunt test, field trial and SRS games.
> 
> I am amazed at the ability of both dogs and their trainers/handlers. It didn't take me long to realize that some of the titles that dogs hold are impressive as and I think people should respect those titles. I don't think any of them come easy.
> 
> ...


and you sir, are what the backbone of this sport is made of. fresh blood that likes it all! i wish you success and thanks for your comments! if you are running Master then you are certainly not totally lost.. ;-)

i love all the venues and would love to run them all! being here in SE texas you can fill your plate with either AKC or UKC, but you pretty much have to be wealthy and retired or a professional trainer *to fully explore* both at the same time so pick one - and its even tough for the pros, to get enough events in to qualify for both the MN and Grand is a feat in itself.....hauling 10 dogs all over creation friday to monday week after week aint no real life of glory at times i am sure - balance that with training and family and well.......you get it! my hat is off to those guys......

its just for me at this point in time the AKC title on the pedigree is my goal. doesnt make it one iota more or less noble that anyone/anything else......


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

SNardi said:


> Achiro,
> 
> Funny....We are holding an event in Enid, OK....its scheduled....A classic event, Untelevised. I guess if the bunch of guys that I have been using for the last 5 or so years are not experienced then YES I would be honored to have them run my event. I have to say we have the best Crew in the business, bar none...
> 10k is what is cost to come in town and to pay the inexperienced crew of mine. AND yes if you add 5 more Cameras and TV crew it is more $$ It's what it is costs.
> ...


Hey there Shannon, Long time no chat! The Huntsville calling contest. Is it Stuttgart Sanctioned? ie...the winner qualifies for the World's? How cool is that!?

Chris


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Anything scheduled for the east coast around the Mason Dixon line?

john


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Last month we were in north Carolina at Stacy west' place. Hope to be going back in the spring.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Hey there Shannon, Long time no chat! The Huntsville calling contest. Is it Stuttgart Sanctioned? ie...the winner qualifies for the World's? How cool is that!?
> 
> Chris


Yes Sir...I believe it is. This is the 3rd year they have done it. They call from our Super Dock. I am usually at the Retriever Venue but it goes on in between Super Fly Dogs all day long on Satruday. Like I said HSC added a Wildlife Artfair this year. It is really a great venue for the outdoors folks in Huntsville and those that want to come also have the NASA Space Center too. It is our favorite Venue, The handlers love it and they are treated like Kings and Queens... 

Hope all is finding you well. We need to get you to judge again. Maybe Texas huh?? Ill see if Brett has it full yet. It is in April at the DU Duck Jam....


----------



## WALDMAN79 (Sep 30, 2010)

I Went To A Srs Event A Few Years Back In Port Clinton, Oh And It Was Fun To Watch In Person And I Dvr It On Versus. I Watch The Bdc Too. Whether Or Not I Ever Run The Beast In One Or Not, It's Still Fun - Hunting Dogs On Tv, Does All The Politics And The Pissing Contests Really Have To Take Away From That? And For Those Who Give A S%@t, My Caps Lock Is On Because I Use A Small Netbook And Have Big Hands... It's Hard Enough To Chicken Peck The Keys Without Worrying About Using The Shift Key!


----------



## tankerlab (Feb 26, 2008)

WALDMAN79 said:


> Isn't Srs And Bdc Kinda Like Nascar, Sponsor Driven? But Who Cares? It's Huntin' Dogs On Tv! I Would Like To Know If Srs Caved To Public Opinion And Use The Avery Atb And Dokkens Before That Over "real" Birds Or If That Too Is Sponsor Driven? I Only Say That Because If It Isn't Because Of Sponsors, I'm Surprised That The Other Field Trial And Hunt Test Clubs Haven't Been Leaned On By The Animal Rights Yahoos Since The Tv Trials Do.


They can lean all they want too... How can you call a dog a Hunting Retriever Champion or a Master Hunter that never picked up a bird??? Ever hear of Rubber gate? Almost folded one club... SRS is for T.V. I would say that the dogs competing at the top level of SRS are the better of the Hunting Retriever Champions and Master Hunters. Even though it is made for T.V. it is not a easy competition.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Chris,

If you get a chance you need to go to the Huntsville event. The Huntsville Sports Commission does the best job at promoting their event I've ever seen.
They make everyone feel welcome and they are the friendliest people you will ever meet.

I'm sure you will like it and Huntsville is a nice place.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Dman said:


> Chris,
> 
> If you get a chance you need to go to the Huntsville event. The Huntsville Sports Commission does the best job at promoting their event I've ever seen.
> They make everyone feel welcome and they are the friendliest people you will ever meet.
> ...


Have to agree. Have taken time off every year so far & plan to do the same come this Nov. (as a spectator, of coarse).


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

George C. Tull said:


> Have to agree. Have taken time off every year so far & plan to do the same come this Nov. (as a spectator, of coarse).


Skeered...


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I don't get the negativity when it comes to dog games. Even the dock dog trainer does more with his pupper than the average American. Everyone has their own opinion about titles and games but in the end it is an improvement over nothing at all.


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

Now that we've straightened all that out....my dog parents both hold GMHR titles. Where do you think that ranks compared to HRCH, SRS, NAFC titles?


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

If the parents are still alive......... on any given weekend, on any given venue, they could beat an NFC! But never an SRS Champion.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

golden boy 2 said:


> If the parents are still alive......... on any given weekend, on any given venue, they could beat an NFC! But never an SRS Champion.


Why not I've seen the best crash and burn. Never say never.


----------



## MIChessies (Sep 7, 2009)

If it wasn't for SRS, I would have never been exposed to the retriever game. I was one of those "Dockdog" people and way back in 2006 went to Shelbyville KY and saw dogs doing what they were bred to do. My dog won a qualifier in the Super Fly in 2007 and it was nice to have a little gas money in my pocket as well as some nice gifts and who wouldn't want to be on TV with their dog!!!! The memory of those amazing dogs kept nagging at me and I'm so proud to announce that my Chessie, Annie, just received her AKC SH title. We are now pursing a Master Hunter title. 

Thank you Shannon and all the SRS staff.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

kjrice said:


> I don't get the negativity when it comes to dog games. Even the dock dog trainer does more with his pupper than the average American. Everyone has their own opinion about titles and games but in the end it is an improvement over nothing at all.


i agree, it gets so testy in here.

now, what about running a show dog in SRS? 
is a black lab better at SRS than the yellows and chocolates?
can chessies or marsh mops do it to?
or a labradoodle or silver lab?? imagine the horrors!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Does you dog have to Seat on rubber duck to do well in the SRS?

Most importantly could the "swishy one" wear puka shells and shorts to the line?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

BrettG said:


> Why not I've seen the best crash and burn. Never say never.


Having a certain dog, regardless of his accomplishments, goes down in flames doesn't help your dog finish each series. In the AA, nine times out of ten, my dog doesn't place because he didn't finish, ie failed a test, land blind, water blind, ect. You and your dog really have to be running at a very high level to even survive all four series regardless of what the competition is doing. I can't tell you how many perfect first series I've squandered by not passing the land or water blind to even get to the last series.

John


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Does you dog have to Seat on rubber duck to do well in the SRS?
> 
> Most importantly could the "swishy one" wear puka shells and shorts to the line?


I've worn my pukas and shorts in more than one SRS event!

SM


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

david gibson said:


> is a black lab better at SRS than the yellows and chocolates?



Black labs are better at everything than yellow or chocolates......


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

SNardi said:


> Achiro,
> 
> Funny....We are holding an event in Enid, OK....its scheduled....A classic event, Untelevised. *You better check on that again. Unless you've gotten another group to do it, our civic club voted it down over a week ago. *
> 
> ...


*So I do still have concerns about the fact that SRS was completely willing to let an inexperience group put one of these things on. I also think its a bit strange that it was ok'd without even seeing or approving the grounds. Seems like you'd at least want someone that knew what they were doing to tell you about the grounds. Whether true or not, these things certainly give the impression that as long as you get your $$ that you really don't care. 
*


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

kjrice said:


> I don't get the negativity when it comes to dog games. Even the dock dog trainer does more with his pupper than the average American. Everyone has their own opinion about titles and games but in the end it is an improvement over nothing at all.


To be clear on my end of things. I don't have a problem with SRS. I'd run them if I had a dog that I thought could be competitive. I just don't like the way things were approached with this whole fund raiser thing for my Ambucs club.


----------



## billblack (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting thread. It has traveled far afield from the OP's question about the relative value of SRS wins and titles vs. others, so I will throw this in.
My 2 cents worth (worth half what you paid for it):
In my humble opinion the SRS is a very good thing, if for no other reason than the TV exposure. Having recently escaped from alligator-infested Florida where I was attending college (again) I've attended a few retriever hunt tests and a couple of AKC retriever trials this year merely as a spectator. Great folks at both sorts of events - friendly dog folk at both venues and as a mere duck hunter, a great chance to watch good dogs and bad.
One thing that stood out to me (at age 54) is that there are very few young people ( I define a young person as anyone an hour younger than I) involved in either group. The same age distribution is true for pointing dog events. These sports are expensive and time consuming and require a good amount of dedication to achieve success.
ANYTHING that will promote dog-related sports and/or hunting to a broader and younger audience is a plus. The anti-hunting/anti-gun/animal rights people are well funded and well organized. If we wish for "our" pastimes to continue into the future, the more people that are involved the better off we are. Anything that we can do to promote our way of life and portray it as having a positive effect in society is of considerable value.
Take a kid hunting/trialing/training-give them a good puppy-help them train the one they have-it will all pay dividends in the future, as will postive TV exposure. Anyone care to sponsor a telecast of next year's Master National? I'll watch every minute!!

I'm climbing off the soapbox now. Thanks for reading. :


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks kjrice











> I don't get the negativity when it comes to dog games. Even the dock dog trainer does more with his pupper than the average American. Everyone has their own opinion about titles and games but in the end it is an improvement over nothing at all.


Although I've never participated in the "my game is better than your game" of retriever sports, I'm certainly guilty of making scathing remarks about title whores. I'm sure you know them or see them on all over the internet. You know, the kind of people that brag up their dogs' multiple titles in venues that award them to anything with a pulse. Like the American Assoc. of Pet Dog Trainers rally or a Temperament Testing Certificate, or championships earned when the dog doesn't even have to have any competition, the owner just has tp pay an entry fee and trot it out a certain number of times. At least even the lowliest retriever title actually takes some training. But then again, Points-for-a-Pulse titles are still preferable to the mindset of those who get a dog and discard it after a lack of training makes it a chore to live with, or as soon as the first stain doesn't wash out of the carpet.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

achiro said:


> *So I do still have concerns about the fact that SRS was completely willing to let an inexperience group put one of these things on. I also think its a bit strange that it was ok'd without even seeing or approving the grounds. Seems like you'd at least want someone that knew what they were doing to tell you about the grounds. Whether true or not, these things certainly give the impression that as long as you get your $$ that you really don't care.
> *


Achiro,

Enid, Oklahoma contacted me, I did not contact them... So let me try to continue to fill you in not that I need to I just will...

I suggested a SRS Club event which really would make your Club $$ if done correctly. They wanted a televised Classic. I did not have a slot for that but did have a Non TV Classic event slot open. This sort of event brings the trials and the Super Dock, but not televised. The SRS Club event is retriever trials only. They wanted the Pool. I do not have the contact info in front of me but I do believe it was Bill that I spoke to after Kelly G. 

Have you actually taken a circus around the country. Do you know what that cost??? Just curious.

Now I am not certain which rules you are looking at, but we do not put a limits on Dog/ Handler Teams in the Retriever Trials. We have had up to 150 teams in the past but generally we get 80 to 125 teams. Probably 50 to 60 handlers, maybe a few owners. Just depends. 

On the other side of things....maybe you just scanned the rules and saw that we will take only 50 dog/handler teams on the Super Dock in a qualifier at one time. We can run about 50 dogs in an hour. BUT we will hold 4 qualifiers during an event. Everyone usually gets a chance, Pros and Amateur and Kiddos alike. 

How many people do I expect to show up?? How many folks do you expect to show up?? I have never been there, do not know how the groups in your city promote or get the word out. I ask the Groups I am usually working with to promote the event. I supply all sorts of material for them to work from. Video, Poster layouts etc etc. But it is up to the group holding the event to make sure the media and public are aware of what is coming.I have suggested that they get with Ralph Stone at Huntsville,AL They have figured it out and have made a wonderful event for Huntsville now in its 4th year. This group gave me the impression they would like to do something like that. 

I still do not know what you mean by "inexperienced group", Your group?... My Group??? Look we have been doing this for 10 years. It is like rolling out a State Fair for us. We have done a trial in the middle of a Horse Race track, in the back of a Soccer field and the middle of a Baseball park. We make it work. As long as we can test the dogs, they don't really care where they are. AND YES.....I have a 2 very qualified guys that would be going there and looking at the grounds available prior to us coming with the caravan. I trust the folks that I have talked to in Enid. If I felt that they were uneasy about it I would have not let them schedule it. He said schedule it. I am not looking to screw your community. Never have and never will. My job is to give these competitors a place or places to play, to continue to grow the SRS and make folks aware of the Dogs sports that are out there. Hopefully we get some new faces in this part of the country and some local guys and gals out to jump their dogs and have a great time in the outdoors. 



achiro said:


> *Whether true or not, these things certainly give the impression that as long as you get your $$ that you really don't care.*



I have read this more that I needed to... Who are you??? Really???? Your Impression??? How about "My impression".... that you seem to like to beat up someone who spends pretty much her whole being promoting a game that I thought you loved. That is my impression. You want to know more about SRS ?? You are apparently in the group looking to bring the SRS there, call me up and ask me the questions you are curious about or want to know... 501- 416-8097, I will be glad to answer every one of them.

Shannon


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

achiro said:


> *So I do still have concerns about the fact that SRS was completely willing to let an inexperience group put one of these things on. I also think its a bit strange that it was ok'd without even seeing or approving the grounds. Seems like you'd at least want someone that knew what they were doing to tell you about the grounds. Whether true or not, these things certainly give the impression that as long as you get your $$ that you really don't care.
> *





billblack said:


> Interesting thread. It has traveled far afield from the OP's question about the relative value of SRS wins and titles vs. others, so I will throw this in.
> My 2 cents worth (worth half what you paid for it):
> In my humble opinion the SRS is a very good thing, if for no other reason than the TV exposure. Having recently escaped from alligator-infested Florida where I was attending college (again) I've attended a few retriever hunt tests and a couple of AKC retriever trials this year merely as a spectator. Great folks at both sorts of events - friendly dog folk at both venues and as a mere duck hunter, a great chance to watch good dogs and bad.
> One thing that stood out to me (at age 54) is that there are very few young people ( I define a young person as anyone an hour younger than I) involved in either group. The same age distribution is true for pointing dog events. These sports are expensive and time consuming and require a good amount of dedication to achieve success.
> ...


Thank you for posting. My impression of you is wonderful....couldn't say it or feel it any better than that.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

T-bone said:


> I'm "first dog" new to the hunt test, field trial and SRS games.
> 
> I am amazed at the ability of both dogs and their trainers/handlers. It didn't take me long to realize that some of the titles that dogs hold are impressive as and I think people should respect those titles. I don't think any of them come easy.
> 
> ...


Amen, the more games there are, the more chances for people to see what a trained dog can do, and the more chances for those of us with trained dogs to walk to the line.... Seems that the newer the person, the more inclusive the are of other venues and ideas they are..... Niave, maybe, refreshing, absolutly


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Spag said:


> Now that we've straightened all that out....my dog parents both hold GMHR titles. Where do you think that ranks compared to HRCH, SRS, NAFC titles?


A GMHR is a NAHRA title, it means that the dog passedthe SENIOR Level in NAHRA (roughly equivalent to AKC MASTER/ HRC FINISHED) 15 times..... it means that your dogs parents showed the abiltity to pick up triples with incorperated blinds, run an upland field and were steady to flush/shot/fall, were able to run trails of simulated cripples all in the same day on a consistant enough basis to pass the test 15 times.....

The title would be roughly equivalent to a HRCH or a MH with multiple passes beyond the title with PERHAPS a little more verstility.

BTW who is your pup out of??


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

BrettG said:


> > If the parents are still alive......... on any given weekend, on any given venue, they could beat an NFC! But never an SRS Champion.
> 
> 
> Why not I've seen the best crash and burn. Never say never.


Brett; hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

golden boy 2 said:


> ......... on any given weekend, on any given venue, they could beat an NFC!


Heck, I've heard even a Golden bitch can win one of these!


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

Chris Rosier said:


> Black labs are better at everything than yellow or chocolates......


I've also heard that British black labs were better than American black labs at AKC events. Any truth to that?


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

limiman12 said:


> A GMHR is a NAHRA title, it means that the dog passedthe SENIOR Level in NAHRA (roughly equivalent to AKC MASTER/ HRC FINISHED) 15 times..... it means that your dogs parents showed the abiltity to pick up triples with incorperated blinds, run an upland field and were steady to flush/shot/fall, were able to run trails of simulated cripples all in the same day on a consistant enough basis to pass the test 15 times.....
> 
> The title would be roughly equivalent to a HRCH or a MH with multiple passes beyond the title with PERHAPS a little more verstility.
> 
> BTW who is your pup out of??


Thanks for the info! I wasn't aware of the NAHRA stuff...we don't have much of it here in the Midwest. I DO have to plead guilty to stirring the pot a bit...thus the 

My dog is HR Cas-Hi Through the Dust, a 2½ year old out of GMHR Magnificent Miss Molly May x GMHR Never Tucker Out


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Actually Iowa has four clubs, two in Eastern/SE Iowa.....

Both will be holding tests this spring, with another test probably held in western WIS all before the cutoff date to qualify for the NAHRA Invitational, to be held in Central Iowa in June. If your dog is running Finished UKC, with some "cross training" would have a good chance to qualify in the six oppritunities (two per weekend) for the INvitational.....

I know Tucker I believe, a handsome yellow male if it is the dog I am thinking off from the northeast region of NAHRA. Molly could be one of several dogs I am thinking of....


BTW the tests in EAStern Iowa will be the last two weekends in April/may1. PM if interested and I will fill you in with more details.... Or www.nahra.org


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't understand the hate of some & after seeing a few it really is like a circus coming to town. From what I have seen, I have seen a lot more kids at the SRS events than any of the other events I attended. It really is all about the kids. 

New Preacher came to town. The church was 97% above fourty. Someone suggested to the preacher that it is all about the children - so on & so on & the church will grow. 

These kids will grow up & have CASH you get the kids somebody has to bring them & it is a great thing to do with your family.

Also, It really benifits everyone here. You just gotta believe it will grow.


----------



## Tommy Wallace (Jun 13, 2008)

I like watching those kids do the jumps. I would like to let my grandson do that. He would have a ball with that. I showed him some of them on TV he seem to like it


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

SNardi said:


> Ken.... I love you too!!! Really I do....
> 
> of course I am only on page 2, so we shall see....LOL!
> 
> Shann


I love you!

Got pics?

Lol


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Heck, I've heard even a Golden bitch can win one of these!


are you competing? i thought it was just for dogs....




jk! jk! jk!


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Spag said:


> Thanks for the info! I wasn't aware of the NAHRA stuff...we don't have much of it here in the Midwest. I DO have to plead guilty to stirring the pot a bit...thus the
> 
> My dog is HR Cas-Hi Through the Dust, a 2½ year old out of GMHR Magnificent Miss Molly May x GMHR Never Tucker Out


Out of curiosity, how do you buy a pup from Dave Combs and never hear of NAHRA? How did you pick that litter? Where did you hear about it?

Shame on Dave for not giving NAHRA a plug to a pup buyer.

Sorry for the sidetrack.

Travis


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

What is better entertainment, Shannon Nardi defending SRS or Bill Davis defending AMMO?

Gosh its gotta be close.................


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

achiro said:


> To be clear on my end of things. I don't have a problem with SRS. I'd run them if I had a dog that I thought could be competitive. I just don't like the way things were approached with this whole fund raiser thing for my Ambucs club.


Russ,
I didn't take the time to read every post, nor yours, and it wasn't pointed at you or anyone in particular, since it was more of a general statement. 

Strother Brother


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

SNardi said:


> Achiro,
> 
> Enid, Oklahoma contacted me, I did not contact them... So let me try to continue to fill you in not that I need to I just will...
> 
> ...


Shannon, you've mentioned this a couple of times. It's very clear to me he means the club/group in OK is inexperienced in the dog games, not your group.

These threads are interesting in the same way that makes people slow down to look at a car crash. I have no idea why the negative reactions one way or the other. To each their own. If you and your dog enjoy it, why does it matter what you call it?


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

stonybrook said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you buy a pup from Dave Combs and never hear of NAHRA? How did you pick that litter? Where did you hear about it?
> 
> Shame on Dave for not giving NAHRA a plug to a pup buyer.
> 
> ...


Oh, don't worry. We heard plenty about it. Only problem is, we live in the St. Louis area and that's pretty much UKC country. I have ABSOLUTELY no problem with NAHRA (or any other as far as that's concerned). It's just that there are more UKC tests available within a short distance in this area.

My son and I decided to get "just one more duck dog". We agreed that I'd pay for the dog and he would take care of it. I have a friend that has a dog out of Wisc. that I liked. My son did some research and found Dave. We had a discussion and ended up making a Memorial Day weekend trip to NY State. We haven't looked back once! We've got a GREAT dog!!!

BTW, don't apoligize for the sidetrack. This thread DESPERATELY needed one.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> Points-for-a-Pulse titles


I'm still chuckling about this.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Rick_C said:


> Shannon, you've mentioned this a couple of times. It's very clear to me he means the club/group in OK is inexperienced in the dog games, not your group.
> 
> These threads are interesting in the same way that makes people slow down to look at a car crash. I have no idea why the negative reactions one way or the other. To each their own. If you and your dog enjoy it, why does it matter what you call it?


Rick,
You know, your right it really doesn't matter. I dont really owe anyone an explanation. I just like to clean up the rumor mill sometimes. Figured its better hearing it from the horses mouth so to speak. Funny I know I would love each and every one of these folks here on the street or at a dog trial... I think SRS is the same as my girl Gia.... When someone talks bad about your dog you get alittle hurt inside. We all do and SRS is my baby... I dont really have to protect her just want everyone to know the truth about her. Nothing more nothing less. 

Ill be back some but I do hope I will get the chance to meet ya'll someday... 

oh and Ken G... I do love ya, but it's not the picture kinda love... sorry  

Shannon


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

SNardi said:


> Nate,
> 
> Please explain the "questionable manner or manor" comment, I don't quite understand. Do you know me?
> 
> ...


Sorry to upset you. I said questionable, not wrong or improper. The question comes due to the fact that most prominate face of the organization, J. Tackett, was on the same "Team" as the Pros that win 75% of all placement. Then one of your largest sponsers Avery also sponsers that team. Sorry but that at least merits some "questions". Also, your failure to attract a good number of pros outside team water dog also creates questions about the validity of the title. I am not saying that anything improper ever happened, all I am saying is that these things detract from the perception of the organization which is what I thought this tread was about. 

Sorry but I think your are wrong about the TV and the Crown. I cannot see the SRS lasting without thembut that is just my opinon. Again though, I LOVE the format and hope it lasts. I think the move to the Club format is great. If you have some events next year near me I will have a dog ready and would likely enter.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

SNardi said:


> oh and Ken G... I do love ya, but it's not the picture kinda love... sorry
> 
> Shannon


Dammit. :-x

Got a pic anyway.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Is the horse dead yet? 

k g


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

david gibson said:


> are you competing? i thought it was just for dogs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, living dangerously, are we? ;-)


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Ooh, living dangerously, are we? ;-)


....moi?????.....


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Nikki Malarky said:


> the title rankings go? I notice the ranking of the NFC NAFC FC AFC etc. on the board recently & was wondering how the SRS testing would rank among these.
> 
> I know they do not give you a FC at front or MH at the end, but does being the SRS Crown Champ mean anything other than CASH?
> 
> They seem to be putting some tuff test on.


They have put on some tough tests. No doubt.

Many have mentioned that because there is $ involved in the SRS that the best dogs would naturally gravitate towards this event. And others have mentioned payouts like $5000.00. I'm not here to promote or discredit any game. However the nieve need to be educated... I don't know of a single SRS champs that has sold for anything even close to $300,000+ like several FT dogs.

There are many that have run more FT and SRS events than I. So I am not an authority on either. 

What I do know is that if anyone is competing in any dog venue to get rich he is a FOOL! That is all I have to say about that!

It doesn't matter if your dog is better than mine if you didn't show up. I hear enough about paper champions everytime I turn on ESPN and watch College Gameday. Line 'em up and lets see where the chips fall! BTW there are every bit as many people running HT's that have "O" exposure to FT as FT folks who have "0" exposure to HT. And I'm still not sure who is more full of themselves. And this thread hasn't done much to clearify things for me.

BTW I don't think Ninja has to appologize for taking the weekend off in GI either. Sad when we say bad things about someone's pride and joy. I have not met a nicer guy that Armond (well except for Mike and the best Golden I've ever seen) in any venue. Who knows if he would have cryed as loud as others he might have won!


----------



## Russellm454 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hummm now I remember why I hang out over on the WaterDog forum instead of RTF. Lots of knowledgeable and good folks here but the inability of people to be cival to others is out of control. 

When you too grow tired of it please do join in on the fun over on WaterDog where everyone understands that we all grow stronger and better if we all work to get along and help each other. 

God Bless,

Russ


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Russellm454 said:


> Hummm now I remember why I hang out over on the WaterDog forum instead of RTF. Lots of knowledgeable and good folks here but the inability of people to be cival to others is out of control.
> 
> When you too grow tired of it please do join in on the fun over on WaterDog where everyone understands that we all grow stronger and better if we all work to get along and help each other.
> 
> ...


Dang Russ, don't be inviting folks over there


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

SNardi said:


> Rick,
> You know, your right it really doesn't matter. I dont really owe anyone an explanation. I just like to clean up the rumor mill sometimes. Figured its better hearing it from the horses mouth so to speak. Funny I know I would love each and every one of these folks here on the street or at a dog trial... I think SRS is the same as my girl Gia.... When someone talks bad about your dog you get alittle hurt inside. We all do and SRS is my baby... I dont really have to protect her just want everyone to know the truth about her. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> Ill be back some but I do hope I will get the chance to meet ya'll someday...
> ...


Shannon, 

You definitely have every right to come on here and defend your "baby", and I'm glad you did. It's great to hear from the source rather than what could likely just be here-say from others.

Enjoy, and let us know if you make it out to the North West.

Rick


----------



## 2times (Aug 22, 2009)

As a parent and I know most of you are, we all have children and raise them to be the best they can be and want them to be as successful as the can be. We put them thru school and send them off to collage to be doctors, lawyers, etc. As they go thru the training that it takes to have that "Dr." in front of their name gets harder they figure out that they cannot make it so they drop back and use the training they have and end up being a PA or maybe a RN. There is nothing wrong with that. There is a place in this world for all.

I think the dog world is the same. A puppy ends up in the hands of a FT person and their plans is for that puppy to go thru the training and become a NFC. As the training gets harder the owner decides this pup just can't do the work it takes to be a FC AFC or both. Well there goes the chance for that dog to have that FC AFC title in front of their name. But, he or she ends up in the hands of a successful hunt test trainer and ends up being an excellent hunt test dog with maybe GRHRCH or MH titles. That's all good too!!!

Im not a FT'er or HT'er. I have seen hunt test and run in them. I have never seen a FT dog perform at a trial but I would love to because I like to see them all run. They all are amazing.

To sum it up, I would say that every pup out there had no choice as to who they ended up with (FT HT Duck Hunter or just a pet family). They go with who purchased them. If I bought a pup out of a litter of 10 puppies and a FT'er got one out of the same litter and in 5 or 6 years that dog had an NFC title and mine was just a duck dog, which one is the best dog??? What if he had got the pup I got and I got the one he got. Who knows? Who cares? We take what we get, raise them and love them what ever their purpose in life is. 

Nothing wrong with having "Dr." in front of your name or nothing wrong with having RN after your name or being a algebra teacher and having nothing in front or after your name. All three are very educated.
As there is nothing wrong with having a dog with FC AFC SRSC HRCH in front of their name or MH, QAA after their name or having a duck dog that has picked up thousands of ducks with no letters on either end of their name. They are all very educated and do what they do for the person that loves and feeds them!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

2times said:


> Nothing wrong with having "Dr." in front of your name or nothing wrong with having RN after your name or being a algebra teacher and having nothing in front or after your name. All three are very educated.


I want to be an equipment operator when i grow up. Sit in the A/C, talk on the CB, and at the end of the day look back at all you have accomplished.... then go home and not give it another thought until my alarm clock goes off.

SM


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

sheriff said:


> BTW I don't think Ninja has to appologize for taking the weekend off in GI either. Sad when we say bad things about someone's pride and joy. I have not met a nicer guy that Armond


I agree 100%.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Russellm454 said:


> Hummm now I remember why I hang out over on the WaterDog forum instead of RTF. Lots of knowledgeable and good folks here but the inability of people to be cival to others is out of control.
> 
> When you too grow tired of it please do join in on the fun over on WaterDog where everyone understands that we all grow stronger and better if we all work to get along and help each other.
> 
> ...


HI Russ,

I always thought it to be terrible form when folks used the Waterdog forum to trash and bash the SRS. If you've not seen it done there on that forum, you've probably not been on it too long. 

The Waterdog forum has had issues with some of the same badguys that RTF has. In fact, at one point, we had at least one problem child on RTF who was banned due to misuse, that was still allowed to post on Waterdog. (due to his inability to be civil) He continued to excercise his inabilty on the Waterdog forum for quite some time. I'm not sure if he's still active in the dog world or on Waterdog anymore...but he's just an example of the bad apple element that can exist in any online discussion community.

As a person whose name and reputation both wind up being associated with RTF, I can assure you that it's a challenge. I don't know what the membership size is of Waterdog. I can tell you that when you offer up a resource for discussion, sharing, asking, and yes...debate, things can get tricky. And the larger the group, and the more diverse that group becomes, the more likely it becomes that disagreements will happen.

If you've been at RTF much, I'd hope that you've seen that my goal is to keep folks from personally attacking, defaming, or otherwise negatively impacting the reputation and livlihood of others. 

It becomes a tricky thing to walk the balance between accusations of "censorship" on one extreme, and free-for-all battle on the other. I feel like I'm doing the best I can. But I'm sure I'm making mistakes.

If you have criticisms to share, or ideas that I'm missing, please feel free to point them out.

I respect your choice to depart RTF. You're welcome back anytime. RTF is not the Waterdog board and it never will be. If anyone is stupid enough to use the Waterdog board to criticise or defame the SRS, they're just plain missing the boat and painting themselves into a corner of negative reputation. So I'd hope that today, you don't see a whole lot of that. 

I admittedly have not been on the Waterdog forum a whole lot since my new chapter with my new black dog (who's now 4 years old!). 

The internet and the dog world are both big enough that there certainly should be room for all to find a place with culture and rules such that it meets their general comfort level. That's a good thing.

Have a great, safe hunting season and I wish you the best with your dogs. 

Chris Atkinson 217-454-0361 [email protected]


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> HI Russ,
> 
> I always thought it to be terrible form when folks used the Waterdog forum to trash and bash the SRS. If you've not seen it done there on that forum, you've probably not been on it too long.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris... It is a challenge isn't it? To over see it all? Well you have a great place here and we have a great place there and you are correct, there is enough room for all and more. I stated this same general thing on the SRS board this week. We may all be on different teams but we have to support each other to grow the sport of Ducks and Dogs. Simple as that. If you can't to that then you will have no one to play with and not many teams will want you.  Love ya... Hope to see you soon. I still want to get you on the Judges mound soon...

Shann


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

SNardi said:


> Thanks Chris... It is a challenge isn't it? To over see it all? Well you have a great place here and we have a great place there and you are correct, there is enough room for all and more. I stated this same general thing on the SRS board this week. We may all be on different teams but we have to support each other to grow the sport of Ducks and Dogs. Simple as that. If you can't to that then you will have no one to play with and not many teams will want you.  Love ya... Hope to see you soon. I still want to get you on the Judges mound soon...
> 
> Shann


Hey Shann,

I've always enjoyed working and hanging out with you. I had a bunch of fun both judging that time with JimBo and Dana, as well as carrying a microphone at Hot Springs. My calendar seems to fill more and more each year. Maybe sometime we can find a date that works.

Thanks! Chris


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I want to be an equipment operator when i grow up. Sit in the A/C, talk on the CB, and at the end of the day look back at all you have accomplished.... then go home and not give it another thought until my alarm clock goes off.
> 
> SM


That's why I do it. You can see what you've done and go home and not think about it until the next day...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim Person said:


> That's why I do it. You can see what you've done and go home and not think about it until the next day...


I try to "punch out" and head home. 

I'm sitting here in my family room with my two kids playing Nintendo D.S. in their P.J.'s while I take care of some customer pricing and other business that I didn't get done during the work week. 

Maybe after a few more "to-do's" I can punch out. Then it's time for Halloween decorations.... 

Am I the only one? We have just as many Halloween decorations as we do Christmas, and we run the electric meter just as hard.

Chris


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I try to "punch out" and head home.
> 
> I'm sitting here in my family room with my two kids playing Nintendo D.S. in their P.J.'s while I take care of some customer pricing and other business that I didn't get done during the work week.
> 
> ...


 
No Tracy has BOXES and BOXES of Halloween stuff. So many she even forgets that there is yet another box some place........


----------

